# Kelvedon Hatch Nuclear Bunker, Essex - Feb 2008



## sneaky fox (Apr 22, 2008)

Visited with The Ancient Mariner, although not strictly UE it is still relevant.

Kelvedon Hatch needs little explanation. It started life as a RAF ROTOR station and was later transformed into an RGHQ Nuclear Bunker. Decommissioned in 1992 and now open to the public as a museum.

It could house 600 people who would be responsible for local government after the event of a nuclear attack.

For those who haven't seen Kelvedon, it is worthy of a visit. Very relaxed atmosphere, with payment "on trust" being the order of the day. A photo pass is available for £5.

Onto the pictures...

The entrance bungalow:







Access tunnel:






Dosimeter:






Radio communications:






Blast door:












Telephone exchange:






Teleprinters:
















AWDREY:






Plant room:






Protect and Survive...
















Dormatory:






Great visit, great company. An interesting insight into a byegone era of the Cold War.


----------



## sneaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice one mate, do they still have the dummy people ?


----------



## sneaky fox (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes they do - including a dummy of John Major


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool explore, scary stuff


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Apr 23, 2008)

It was a fascinating visit. As a child of the nuclear age it was very interesting to see the skeletal remains of a cold war bunker resurrected into a museum piece of the era. Full marks to the people who run this place, everything is very laid back and payment is via 'honesty boxes' all done on trust.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice set of photos there, really must make the drive to see this place one day! (been promising myself that for years!)

Maniac


----------



## Bobble (Apr 23, 2008)

I love this place, really fasinating!


----------

